# Hemorrhage in early pregnancy



## prem_ponnuru (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Hoping someone can help me. medicare denied 76815 billed with 640.93. when I cross checked in the encoder it is not covered but 640.90 is covered and found 641.93 is covered with 76856 it is really confusing me because as per my knowledge 76856 is a non ob code  

can anybody give the reason ?

Thx to all who can help me.

Prem.


----------



## bremo (Aug 13, 2008)

I wish I could help you but maybe it was because it's unspecified. I would recode it with 641.93 and refile the claim and see if it gets paid. HTH!!!


----------



## prem_ponnuru (Aug 13, 2008)

*Hemorrhage before 22 weeks*

640.93 is for the hemorrhage before 22 weeks' of gestation. How can we code 641.93 as it is for after 22 weeks.

My question is why 640.90 (an unspecified code is) is covered and antepartum code is not covered and I found 76856 covers 641.93 

thx for all  the input

prem.


----------

